

Which specialized tech jobs are rare to find? - ericthegoodking


======
jnorthrop
The developer, sysadmin, or analytics guru who understands privacy laws and
regulations.

There has been a sea change in regulations over the past 5 years and the pace
of change is accelerating (thank you Snowden), but few individuals responsible
for the collection, storage or processing of sensitive data have any clue
about privacy. Most companies rely on their legal counsel but only a small
handful of lawyers have a deep enough understanding of technology to properly
mitigate risks from misusing data.

People who can fill the gap between the technology and legal issues are truly
a rare breed.

------
AKifer
I would think it's rare to find a Cobol coder today though the financial
industry need it for it's legacy code.

~~~
ericthegoodking
interesting!

